# Learning to crotchet



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 11, 2020)

Made a little junimo spirit from stardew! :3


 

It took me so long (ಥ﹏ಥ)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Made a little junimo spirit from stardew! :3
> 
> View attachment 221089
> 
> It took me so long (ಥ﹏ಥ)



Awesome and soo cute !!! Great Work,you are very cool.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Awesome and soo cute !!! Great Work,you are very cool.View attachment 221092



Omg thank you -- too wholesome and supportive 

Hopefully this will be the first of many as I get better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Omg thank you -- too wholesome and supportive
> 
> Hopefully this will be the first of many as I get better



It is only a Matter of Practice,you will see.
(When I remember it,for me it was a "Torture" in School....)
Then you have all Options (Pokémons for Example...)..


----------



## Chains (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks cute, I like it. Props on having the patience to finish it. Those things do take a while to make.


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd guess it's possible to add smaller details with a needle and thread? This sounds pretty fun to be honest. I like sewing.

Cute little spirit! You'll get faster with practice! It still takes me 2+ hours for a hemp macrame necklace, where others make them in 10 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 21, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> I'd guess it's possible to add smaller details with a needle and thread? This sounds pretty fun to be honest. I like sewing.
> 
> Cute little spirit! You'll get faster with practice! It still takes me 2+ hours for a hemp macrame necklace, where others make them in 10 minutes.




Thanks! It definitely got faster for me with practice. That first one was full of mistakes and undos 

This is the first time I've heard of hemp macrame necklaces -- they are so cool looking :0


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2020)

Aw nice cauliflowerquackers!
I hope you're still doing this.

My sister made me a Squirtle with the same technique


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Nov 9, 2020)

I wish I was! Lack of time is a curse


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> I wish I was! Lack of time is a curse


It means you'll have a life


----------

